# Topper How To's with Patterns



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I may have posted something about this book in the past I could not remember, but if I did I am sure it has be a while. If you are looking for a book with some good basic patterns for toppers this is an excellent one,Weather you are hand or power carving. It has good instructions an photos. Some of you getting in to sticks or who have thought about trying your hand at carving toppers or the stick may find this a helpful book.









He also has one called " Carving Wildfowl Canes And Walking Sticks With Power "

Both are good books to have, I have use them for guides on many project. Each is about $14 on amazon. The Elephant is my next project.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks like a great book. Not badly priced either. 
Perhaps one day the carving bug will bite.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for showing us. I'm not likely to do much carving but I still like to see other people's work. The elephant on the cover is a great one.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I also have this book and the power carving one

there pretty good and would recomend them to anyone


----------

